# Suche ein Buch für ST Programmierung



## alexhh100 (17 September 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen. Ich gelernter Elektroinstallateur. Seit 5 Jahren erfahrung in Bereich Step 7 Wincc flex. Suche ein Buch ( für doffe elektriker  ohne sonstige titel. ) womit ich die Sprache Structured Text (ST) Progammieren erlernen kann. Grundlegende Kenntnisse würden erstmal reichen. Wie gesagt am bessten für anfänger die noch nie mit ST zu tun hatten. Hat da jemand einen guten buchvorschlag?
Danke Alexhh100


----------



## INST (18 September 2009)

*Hallo,*


*Automatisieren mit SPS Theorie und Praxis*
*Verlag: Vieweg+Teubner; Auflage: 3., überarb. u. erg. A. (Dezember 2008) *
*Sprache: Deutsch *
*ISBN-10: 3528239107 *
*ISBN-13: 978-3528239107 *

*oder*

*Automatisieren mit STEP 7 in AWL und SCL / Hans Berger*

*Verlag: Wiley-Vch; Auflage: 6., überarbeitete und erweiterte Auflage. (1. Dezember 2008) 
Sprache: Deutsch 
ISBN-10: 3895783242 
ISBN-13: 978-3895783241 
*

*beschäftigen sich (in einigen Kapitel) mit diesem Thema.*

*Gruß*
*INST*


----------



## Cerberus (18 September 2009)

Vielleicht helfen dir auch die zwei Pdfs:

Kapitel 4: Strukturierter Text

und

Der Strukturierte Text ST, ein interessantes Werkzeug für den SPS-Automatisierer


----------

